# I will abng all SASA girls



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm wasted right now, zso I will have dirty dirty seexxx. HJusJust let it happen


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

How will you go about pulling of such a feat?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Just let the fluid flow. That's all that matters


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

that's the spirit.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha, I _knew_ it!

I wish I was wasted right now.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

opcorn


I'll just watch (if that's alright).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm here, with my ropes and pulleys and chain hoists. Let it happen indeed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Is SASA the social anxiety support association?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

*abng **abng **abng !!! :teeth
*


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Never understood why people get drunk then go on message boards or text people


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Multiple O's might come in handy in this case.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Go forth and propagate! :boogie


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm in!


Would you be opposed to a third party because I am just swooning.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone needs to change the title from 'girls' to 'boys' so he gets a surprise when he comes back to this thread sober. :teeth


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Moderators can do that right??? I won't tell if you don't  Oh noes hide the evidence :um


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

That would be playing mind games on him.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That is true, and a guy with a name like yours, I guess you'd never do that, eh


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

mind_games said:


> That would be playing mind games on him.


You know you want to. We won't tell Drew.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lol .. mg's do it


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nahh. Just imagine that I did it in a parallel universe :stu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing is more obvious that someone isn't really drunk when they make that many typing errors. You're trying too hard.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

RUFB2327 said:


> Nothing is more obvious that someone isn't really drunk when they make that many typing errors. You're trying too hard.


 Lol, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread I was convinced the OP would be Kennnie.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, he won't remember this today. He probably has a hangover.


----------

